# MALIC ACID IN APPLE WINE



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

I recall someplace that someone used Malic Acid instead of Acid Blend in an Apple wine...

Is this a good choice????
or........
Should I stick with the old faithful Acid Blend????


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2008)

That depends on what you want to accomplish with it NW. If the apples are low in acid, malic acid could be a good choice. Apples are full of malic acid and that is what gives the tart ones their bite. Also if you find you went overboard with the malic acid, you could do a malo lactic fermentation on them to lower it later. You may remember me saying if I find I used to tart of apples, I have done MLF on the apple wine before.


Saying all that, if you are satisfied with your apple wines, why change what works?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't use it in the batches I mixed up today....The Apple Juice I steam extracted was from pretty tart apples....and, I only had one variety, so when I mixed the batch I added some frozen concentrate...I like adding that to Apple Wines.....It boosts the flavor and S.G.

I added Ascorbic acid to retain the color and found that boosted the acid reading, so didn't add any Acid Blend at this time.

I don't want to get into Malo Lactic Fermentation...I am not that well versed on it...so better not go there....




I have had a secondary fermentation on some Apple Cider once...It was really fizzy in the carboy after it had cleared....couldn't even rack it...The fizz was going up the siphon hose faster than it was racking...Never saw anything like that before. Thought of bottling it at that point as we wanted carbonated Cider....but just waited it out.

So, sticking with what I have done before.

Thanks for your input....


----------



## malicacid (Sep 11, 2016)

it is ok, malic acid used as acidulent in food industry, also can used in wine


----------



## salcoco (Sep 12, 2016)

I am not a supporter of using acid blend in any wine fruit or grape. it is best to use malic acid in apple wine as it is the predominate acid. Commercial wine regulations from the feds restrict use of any other than malic to apple. Citric acid should be used only for berry wines and tartaric for all others. again regs by the feds.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 12, 2016)

Guys this post is 8 years old and since the poster is not commercial (or even alive) it doesn't matter if it is or isn't approved by the feds?


----------

